
iOS 10 and macOS Sierra Public Betas - tilt
https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/
======
joezydeco
Are default apps being unbundled as well?

[https://twitter.com/ow/status/742409737552171008](https://twitter.com/ow/status/742409737552171008)

Did I miss this in the keynote?

~~~
k-mcgrady
:O I hope that's real. I didn't see any mention in the keynote and it seems
weird they'd be on the App Store now and they wouldn't wait until iOS 10 is
released.

